# What weird food do you eat?



## BassBlaster (Apr 14, 2012)

Okay, everyone has some kind of strange concoction that they eat that others think is disgusting yet if they would just try it, they would see how good it really is!!

Mine is peanut butter and bacon sandwiches. I like mine lightly toasted. I had never heard of such a thing untill I met my wife and her whole family eats them. I gave in and tried one, one day and I havnt stopped eating them since. We dont have them very often because its basically a heart attack on bread but dang they sure are good!!!!

My mom likes peanut butter, mayo and pickle sandwiches. That one just makes me  thinking about it. Ive never been brave enough to try it!!

So, what kinda weird food do you like?


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 14, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Okay, everyone has some kind of strange concoction that they eat that others think is disgusting yet if they would just try it, they would see how good it really is!!
> 
> Mine is peanut butter and bacon sandwiches. I like mine lightly toasted. I had never heard of such a thing untill I met my wife and her whole family eats them. I gave in and tried one, one day and I havnt stopped eating them since. We dont have them very often because its basically a heart attack on bread but dang they sure are good!!!!
> 
> ...



I ate a vegetable once, but I had to go potty, like, the next day..!:shout:

Won't do that again!:stop:




I like parmesan cheese on my popcorn...

p


----------



## EricJS (Apr 14, 2012)

My salad has no vegetables. Unless you call mushrooms vegetables.

My wife gets mad at me in restaurants when I skip the lettuce and start with the pepperoni, the ham, then tons of cheese.....


----------



## Gene Howe (Apr 14, 2012)

Mountain oysters!!!! Beef, pork and mutton.
Boiled peanuts...shells and all.
Raw Salmon, oysters and trout. Ceviche too, although it's not technically raw fish.
Boiled tomato and butter sandwiches. Ya gotta eat fast, lest they fall through the crust.
And, IMHO, almost nothing with peanut butter is weird.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Apr 14, 2012)

Calf fries & turkey fries (mountain oysters)
red beans & chocolate cake


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2012)

I happened to be on minutes after BB posted this thread and I thought "Oh no here we go...".

But thankfully, Wood Barter members apparently have never eaten honest-to-god, real-ilfe "weird food". All I see is "favorite foods". Some of which are yummy and some of which are not, and all of which so far I have tried though not in some of the combinations. 

If this turns into an actual "weird food" thread everyone will know it but so far it is rated PG-"LAME". 





:morning1:


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 14, 2012)

My favourite sandwich is peanut butter and ham. I know that sounds weird, but don't knock it until you try it. 
A while back, a local police officer took me out for lunch. He is originally from Pakistan and he took me to an authentic Pakistani restaurant. He had the owner of the restaurant make me a plate with a little of everything. It looked like a dog had done a technocolour yawn on my plate. Either way, I manned up and tried it. To this day, I can't tell you what was on that plate and I can honestly say that I have never had anything so tasty. Just awesome stuff.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 14, 2012)

I'll eat damn near anything, so there are lots of things that many would consider weird... One from my dad that's actually tasty is sweet onion slices topped with cottage cheese and soy sauce.


----------



## firemedic (Apr 14, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> I sucked crawfish heads last nite---with cold beer and cajun music of course.



:) doesn't everyone?

I've eaten some unusual things and I'll just say:

Horse burgers ain't half bad, crickets and scorps have an interesting earthy crunch. Grubs aren't half bad fire grilled with S&P. I could do without escargot. Cow and beef tongue are both very tender and delicious. Fried cow brain taste like scrambled eggs and is good with ketchup. Camel is just nasty. Nutria Rat (large S American rat) is pretty dang good BBQ'd. Blood sausage (like hages sp?) is great for breakfast with eggs. Boudin (a Cajun sausage composed of rice, pork and various pig organs) is among my favorites. I abhor most goat cheeses. Pâté (potted goose liver) is amazingly good... Let's see... 

All time favorite odd (to yankees) food would be Chaudin (sho-dahn) which is a pig's stomach stuffed with very spicy green onion ground pork. It's browned and then slow cooked in a dutch oven like cast iron pot for a couple hrs. Madilan (mad-do-lah) is similar but stuffed with spicy cubes pork and smoked, it's really good too.

Oh, and pelican taste a bit like bald eagle, hahaha

I'll think of some more things, give me time.


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 14, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> In Scotland I had trodutional Haugest an blood putting, Wont do that again, Haugest cooked up is a sheeps stomact, an blood putting who knows it was the smell  , but true shepereds pie was outstanding


I thought you liked PINE boring beatles to go along with your pine collection? On second thought, with all the tasering and chopping that you do I would say one of yur favr't dishes is mountain oysters.


----------



## CodyS (Apr 15, 2012)

I can't really think of anything weird :i_dunno:, though I tried fish food once... it tastes like fish food...

I AM DEFINITELY going to try the bacon and peanut butter tomorrow


----------



## Gene Howe (Apr 15, 2012)

Well Kevin, we seem to be a rather eclectic bunch, here. So weird food may not seem so, to many of us. But I'll bet it is to the "normals". :wacko1:
Heck, beef tongue is weird to some, and just forget scrapple and eggs!
On a menu in a S. Carolina diner: *"LOP...if you have to ask, don't order it."*
I had to ask. "LOP" is Left Over Pig...or scrapple. YUM!



Kevin said:


> I happened to be on minutes after BB posted this thread and I thought "Oh no here we go...".
> 
> But thankfully, Wood Barter members apparently have never eaten honest-to-god, real-ilfe "weird food". All I see is "favorite foods". Some of which are yummy and some of which are not, and all of which so far I have tried though not in some of the combinations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevin (Apr 15, 2012)

Gene,

I was trying to egg everyone on in my own, dry toast kind of humor way. I don't think anyone gets me half the time. I am sort of . . . . 'diffurnt'. 


LOP, no I won't ask.


----------



## Brink (Apr 15, 2012)

NYC street vender hot dogs.
Fried banana and peanut butter sandwiches


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 15, 2012)

Brink said:


> NYC street vender hot dogs.
> Fried banana and peanut butter sandwiches


Street vendor hotdogs is another thing I like about NY. I like my bananas fried in rum and than added to the peanut butter sandwiches.
Dave


----------



## Kevin (Apr 15, 2012)

Missus Rebuild said:


> Peanut butter and cheddar cheese together on apple slices.
> ...



+1 Especially if it's extra crunchy pb. 

I don't know what that other stuff you said was though. 


I have met some people that like beans in their chili. That's weird. That's like putting putting Captain Crunch in you clam chowder. It don't belong. Some people put tomato based products in their chili also. That's like putting Cheerio's in your grits. It don't belong.

I do like fresh split pea soup but like Joe Rebuild I cannot stand frozen peas or especially peas from a can - barf. I love smoked oysters though even from a can and I make killer smoked oyster rollups made with cream cheese, tabasco, garlic, chives, and a few spices. Sits great on a Ritz. Even people who do not like smoked oysters like my rollups.


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 15, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Missus Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> > Peanut butter and cheddar cheese together on apple slices.
> ...



Thats interesting because around here, chili with beans and tomatoes in it is called "Texas Chili".

I prefer no tomatos in my chili as well but thats because a tomato is the most discusting thing on the planet!! Beans dont bother me in chili as long as its not the main ingredient!!

As for peas, I love em but will only eat the nasty looking dark green mushy ones from a can!! I dont like them frozen or fresh, especially the ones cooked still in the pod.


----------



## davebug (Apr 17, 2012)

Going to sort of combine a few things y'all said. Next time you make some chili beans, no beans, red, or however you take it try it with a peanut butter sandwich. A bite of the sandwich and a mouthful of chili some thing their works oh so well. The only thing I might like with my chili more then that is bacon cheddar scallion scones.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> ...
> Beans dont bother me in chili ...as for peas, I love em but will only eat the nasty looking dark green mushy ones from a can!! ..



:stop:



Dear Dennis,

I regret to inform you this but while you were away I have met someone else . . . 

:i_dunno:


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2012)

Missus Rebuild said:


> ...
> 
> Most people think I'm crazy, on a hot day, i'll eat baby green peas frozen right out of the bag...yum! I can't do it in front of Rob tho, he'll divorce me for sure...LOL!



:stop:

Rob, next time she does this let me know. I will take care of your problem for a few pallets of ugly wood. 

Zoe, you are so gross . . . 




:bomb:


:diablo:


----------



## CodyS (Apr 18, 2012)

Missus Rebuild said:


> ...but think CELERY is the most disgusting thing on the planet! cooked, raw, in soup, celery seeds, celery salt, celery with peanut butter even...it's all ...



Truer words have NEVER BEFORE BEEN SPOKEN!!!


----------



## CodyS (Apr 18, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> cody.sheridan-2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Missus Rebuild said:
> ...



School holidays my friend Na na na na naah nah.


----------



## brown down (Apr 21, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> Missus Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> > BassBlaster said:
> ...


hope i don't gross everyone out, but my favorite thing in the world to eat is DEER HEART! love it fried in olive oil. we always make sure that everyone of us in our hunting party leaves with at least one, sometimes two if the season is good!!


----------



## brown down (Apr 21, 2012)

hope i don't gross everyone out, but my favorite thing in the world to eat is DEER HEART! love it fried in olive oil. we always make sure that everyone of us in our hunting party leaves with at least one, sometimes two if the season is good!!

[/quote]

Well you got me 
[/quote]

lol


----------



## Kevin (Apr 21, 2012)

brown down said:


> hope i don't gross everyone out, but my favorite thing in the world to eat is DEER HEART! love it fried in olive oil. we always make sure that everyone of us in our hunting party leaves with at least one, sometimes two if the season is good!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most animal organs are supposed to be very healthy. I don't think I've ever eaten deer heart but I have eaten artichoke hearts! :rofl2:

Love them too. 


My bride is marinating some rib eyes from local free range moo cows right now. We hate beef. We have to eat it as fast as we can so we can get it out of our sight and not have to look at it. That stuff is so ugly. 

This thread was started to ask about what wierd food we eat. If you were an alien from another planet (like me) and were being driven down a rural road by a family of homo sapiens and as you passed by a pasture full of cattle grazing and they told you "We're going to feed you some meat from those beasts tonight and the meat is called 'Rib eye' . . . . I bet such would be considered *weird food. *.

But you humans are a weird lot so I guess it's normal. 

:i_dunno:


----------



## CodyS (Apr 21, 2012)

Missus Rebuild said:


> Well, Kevin, I _didn't_ eat meat for 23 years. Not even seafood for the first 20 of those 23 years. I considered meat a _*weird food*_, and couldn't imagine eating the insides of animals. But, poor Rob is a culinary wizard and he did a good job pretending he was happy with his new vegetarian diet when he first got together with me...but after 6 months or so, he finally confessed, "Zoe, I can't live on spinach, tuna and cheese anymore". So, I finally relented and tried a little ham on a triscuit one day. It was so delicious, and made me feel like I had a ton of energy. Now I do eat meat, but alternate with meatless meals as well. But I still have no idea what a ribeye is, and don't know the first thing about cooking meat. Rob is so patient...LOL! He does the meat cooking in this house...I still can't really deal with that.



I think I would have just dumped you Na na na na naah nah.. Your a patient man Rob... and you were rewarded for it!


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 22, 2012)

I thought of another weird kind of thing that I do with my food. When I have sausages with my breakfast, I like them with a little orange marmalade spread on them. Is that weird?


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 22, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> > I thought of another weird kind of thing that I do with my food. When I have sausages with my breakfast, I like them with a little orange marmalade spread on them. Is that weird?
> ...





 I thought so too Rob, but it's just sooooooooooo yummy.


----------



## Brink (Apr 22, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> I thought of another weird kind of thing that I do with my food. When I have sausages with my breakfast, I like them with a little orange marmalade spread on them. Is that weird?



Haha, sausage a l'orange


----------



## Brink (Apr 22, 2012)

Missus Rebuild said:


> Well, Kevin, I didn't eat meat for 23 years. Not even seafood for the first 20 of those 23 years. I considered meat a weird food, and couldn't imagine eating the insides of animals. But, poor Rob is a culinary wizard and he did a good job pretending he was happy with his new vegetarian diet when he first got together with me...but after 6 months or so, he finally confessed, "Zoe, I can't live on spinach, tuna and cheese anymore". So, I finally relented and tried a little ham on a triscuit one day. It was so delicious, and made me feel like I had a ton of energy. Now I do eat meat, but alternate with meatless meals as well. But I still have no idea what a ribeye is, and don't know the first thing about cooking meat. Rob is so patient...LOL! He does the meat cooking in this house...I still can't really deal with that.



My wife doesn't like meat, too much. I haven't had a steak in over 20 years. My oldest is a hard core vegan, and no wheat or sugar. I do enjoy chicken and pork, but only a couple times a week.

The vegan menu we have is very extensive, half the stuff I'm not even sure of its name. Most of it is pretty tasty, sometimes barley flour bread sorta tastes like sawdust. Vegan chili (with many different beans) and seared tofu on long grain rice is one of my fav's.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 22, 2012)

Missus Rebuild said:


> But I still have no idea what a ribeye is...



WHAT?:timeout:

Ribeye is like the bacon of a cow! It's cow bacon! Moo cow bacon makes me smile. It's like beef burl… Yeah, that's a better analogy. Ribeye is beef burl!:banana::banana:


----------



## Kevin (Apr 22, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> I thought of another weird kind of thing that I do with my food. When I have sausages with my breakfast, I like them with a little orange marmalade spread on them. Is that weird?



No not weird at all I do the exact same thing sometimes. Also like maple syrup with sausage sometimes. 


:nyam2:


----------



## LoneStar (Apr 22, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> > I thought of another weird kind of thing that I do with my food. When I have sausages with my breakfast, I like them with a little orange marmalade spread on them. Is that weird?
> ...



I could eat a Pine Tree if it had enough maple syrup on it


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 22, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> > I thought of another weird kind of thing that I do with my food. When I have sausages with my breakfast, I like them with a little orange marmalade spread on them. Is that weird?
> ...






Maple syrup on sausages is awesome. I'm getting hungry.


----------



## CodyS (Apr 22, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Kenbo said:
> ...



It is best with bacon, eggs and crepes' :dance::dance:


----------



## davebug (Apr 23, 2012)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



In school we used to get what they called breakfast on a stick. It was a maple sausage link battered in pancake mix, like a corn dog, then dip that in maple syrup.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Apr 29, 2012)

Missus Rebuild said:


> Couldn't resist posting this one...



Why is it I get this picture in my mind of Rob saying the same thing only more:diablo: :rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Apr 29, 2012)

Missus Rebuild said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it I get this picture in my mind of Rob saying the same thing only more:diablo: :rofl2::rofl2:
> ...



I learn more about the other half everyday...........Now if he can just figure out:scratch_one-s_head: which wood is mine:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:

Sorry Rob the :diablo: made me do it:rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 29, 2012)

"I'm really spoiled, but It is SUCH a good thing we are doing this wood business or I'd be 300 lbs' I know what you mean-breakfast was Kathies own Crab cakes(left-overs from supper) eggs and bernaise(her recipe). I call it crab-cake benidict arnold-If jenny Craig tried it they would picket our house-it is Sooooooooooooo!!!! good it is almost sinful.


----------



## Mandolin (Apr 29, 2012)

I really love good ol' south Mississippi chitlins. For those of you who don't know what a chitlin is, you take a hog intestine and clean it real good. Then you cut it up in 2 or 3 inch sections. I like to boil mine until tender then roll it in flour, salt and pepper and fry them in really hot oil. I think the proper name for them is chitterlings. You don't really have to wash them. If you want to, before you cut them up, just find a good stump and whip them across it. This is known a stump-slung chitlins. There is also a variety know as creek-whooped. Just find a creek and whip the chitlins in it until clean. Either way, they are very good with Tabasco sauce.


----------

